# The 2013 Imperial Century a month challenge



## ianrauk (24 Dec 2012)

*This thread is only for the logging of your qualifying ride each month. PLEASE DO NOT POST ANYTHING ELSE IN THIS THREAD *

It should eventually look like this one:

*2012 Century Register*

There is a Century A Month Chat thread specifically for posting comments, planned rides, bowing out excuses etc which will keep the main Register as neat and tidy as possible.

Please include the following info....Date of ride, distance of ride and a brief description of the route ridden.

Previous successful participants of the Cycle Chat Century A Month challenge are entitled to display a gold star




for each year that they were successful 

Only log the first qualifying ride of each month.

If for any reason you can't edit your post when adding a newly completed ride, post it in the thread, PM me and I will merge it with your original one.


----------



## Trickedem (1 Jan 2013)

1st Jan. Rochester, Upchurch, Whitstable, Margate, Minster, Shadoxhurst, Marden, Aylesford and Home. 130.9 miles. Nice bright day, but a bit windy

3rd Feb. Rochester, Chartham Downs, East Studdal, Dover, New Romney, Brook, Ringlestone Road, Aylesford, Wouldham, Rochester. 127.2 miles. Dull Cold Day, very bad headwind.

25th Mar. Man of Kent Audax. Golden Green, Charing, Sandwich, New Romney, Great Chart, Headcorn, Golden Green. Freezing cold (water bottles froze up) Nast headwind for the first half. 130 miles.

07 April. To Tiptree Jam Factory and back with MartinT235, Ianrauk & RB58. Home Via Dartford, Bulphan, Billericay, Hanningfield, Bicknacre, Hazeleigh, Maldon, Heybridge & Tiptree 105miles. Lovely day for a cycle ride. Sunny and relatively warm

27 May. Strood, Tower Bridge, South Mimms, Wheathamstead, Hitchin, Stoke Goldington, Northampton, Market Harborough, Leicester. 150 miles

9th June. Strood, Woolwich, Orpington, Otford, Pilgrims Way to Hollingbourne Hill, Yalding, Bough Beech, Kemsing, Cobham, Strood. 130.3 miles with @ianrauk

8th July. Rutland Weekend 300km. Baldock Oundle, Rutland, Bottesford and Back. 189 miles 12.44 hours. Moving avg 14.9mph.

1st August. Last stage of LEL. Pocklington Yorkshire, Market Rasen, Kirton, St Ives, Great Easton, Loughton. 220 miles. 25 hours. with @middleagecyclist More detailed write up to follow. Very hot day averaging over 30 degrees with a killer headwind most of the day

1st September. Home to Dartford Crossing. Willingale, Felsted, Finchingfield, Saffron Walden, Little Hadham, Roydon, Stapleford Abbotts, Great Warley, Back to Darford Crossing. 129.5 miles, moving average 14.8mph. 10 hours 20 mins elapsed time with @rb58 and @ianrauk

06th October. A 100 mile trip around some of the castles in Kent. Upnor, Cooling, Eynsford, Lullingstone,Hever, Chiddingstone, Tonbridge, Ightham Mote, Rochester. Elapsed Time. 8:18 mins. Moving average 13.7

15th Nov. Left home at 8pm. Eynsford, Orpington, Bromley, London, Croydon, Gatwick, Balcombe, Brighton. (FNRTTC). Then 7 miles from Croydon back to Bromley South to get train home. 105 miles.

1st Dec. Bromley to Newhaven for brunch with Ross, Ian, Martin and Eddie. Met Ross near Westerham, then headed south over Crockham Hill, then Edenbridge, Hartfield, Ashdown Forest, Lewes and Newhaven. Then return via the same route. 105 hilly miles. Challenge done for the Year


----------



## sittingbull (1 Jan 2013)

*1st Jan 2013*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Warrington, Knutsford, Macclesfield, Wilmslow, Knutsford, Warrington, Widnes, Huyton, City Centre, Sefton Park, Otterspool Prom. Tail-wind (out), head-wind (back), a few showers.
101.36 miles....6:51:49 ride time....14.7 mph av.... 26.3 mph max....Specialized Allez.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jan 2013)

*5th January 2013 (C78)*
To Ashford Kent and back with Martint235 Via Otford, Kemsing, Igtham, Ivy Hatch, Hadlow, Yalding, Benover, Collier Street, Marden, Staplehurst, Headcord, Pluckley, Chart and Ashford. Drizzle for most of the morning. Very mucky bike and rider.
102.39miles. 6.50.43 Riding Time. 14.96mph Avg. Elevation Gain 2441ft. Van Nicholas Ventus 2013

*3rd February 2013 (C79)*
The Docs Stevenage Ride. Ride to Kings Cross. Train to Stevenage. The Docs Loop. The back home via Hertford, Hoddeston, Cheshunt, then the A1010 all the way into London. Followed the Thames to Putney. Barnes, Wimbledon. Morden. Mitcham, Croydon. Hayes and home.
100.38miles. 6.43.02 Riding Time. 14.9mph Avg. Elevation Gain 3307ft. Van Nicholas Ventus 2013.

*28th March 2013 (C81)*
FNRttC & SMRbtH Felpham edition. Home to Hyde Park Corner. Through South London to Croydon to pick up the A23. Coulsdon, Merstham, Gatwick, Crawley, Horsham, Billingshurst, Pullborough, Bury Hill, Yapton and Felpham.
156.06miles. 11.35.03 Riding Time. 13.3mph Avg. Elevation Gain 8051ft. Van Nicholas Ventus 2013.

*7th April 2013 (C82)*
To Tiptree Jam Factory and back with MartinT235, RB58 & Trickedem. Via Dartford, Bulphan, Billericay, Hanningfield, Bicknacre, Hazeleigh, Maldon, Heybridge & Tiptree.
110.74miles. 6.54.4 Riding Time. 16.05 Avg. Elevation Gain 4108ft. Van Nicholas Ventus 2013.

*5th May 2013 (C86)*
To Whitstable and back with rb58. Via Shoreham, Kemsing, Offham, Malling, Sandling, Boxley, Detling, Hollingbourne Hill, Doddington, Faversham, Graveny, Seasalter, Whitstable, and back via Seasalter, Graveny, Faversham, Sittingbourne, Milton Regis, Upchurch, Chathm, Rochester, Gravesend, Northfleet, Greenhithe, Dartford, Bexley and home.
113.62miles. 7.06.33 Riding time. 15.98Avg. Elevation Gain. 5751.31ft. Van Nicholas Ventus 2013.

*1st June 2013 (C90)*
FNRttC Whitstable edition via. Dartford, the Medway Towns, Upchurch, Sittingbourne, Faversham, Graveny & Seasalter. SMRbtH Via Seasalter, Graveny, Teynham, Bapchild, Sittingbourne, Medway Towns, the cross country via Cuxton, Sole Streel, Lonfield, Horton Kirby, Farningham, Chelsfield and Home.
120.86Miles. 9.31.51 Riding Time. 12.51Avg. Elevation Gain 5500ft, Van Nicholas Ventus 2013

*14th July 2013 (C93)*
Surrey/Kent Loop. Via Keston, Purley, Coulsdon, Merstham, Redhill, Horley, Lingfield, Edenbridge, Bough Beech, Hildenborough, Tonbridge, Lunch at Yalding, Coxheath, Boughton Monchelsea, Lenham, Hollingbourne, Detling, Boxley, Sandling, West Malling, Offham, Wrotham, Kemsing, Otford, Pollhil, Orpington, Home.
110.36Miles. 6.55.15 Riding Time. 15.95Avg. Elevation Gain 3274ft. Van Nicholas Ventus 2013.

*4th Aug 2013 (C95)*
Kent/Surrey Loop. Via Polhill, Otford, Kemsing, Wrotham, Offham, West Malling, Sandling, Boxley, Detling, Hollingbourne Hill, Lenham, Monchelsea, Boughton, Coxheath, Lunch at Yalding, Tonbridge, Hildenborough, Bough Beech, Edenbridge, Lingfield, Horley, Redhill, Merstham, Coulsdon, Purley, Croydon and home.
106.99Miles. 6.30.21 Riding Time. 16.54avg. Elevation Gain 3028ft. Specialized Roubaix Elite 2009.

*01/09/2013 (C97)*
To Saffron Walden and back with Ross and Tim. via Dartford, Upminster, Harold Wood, Nine Ashes, Felsted, Great BarfIeld, Pinchingfield, Great Samford, Radwinter, Saffron Walden, Newport, Burden, Much Hadham, Widford, Hunsdon, Roydon, Halls Green, Epping, Stapleford Abbots, Bournsbridge, South Weald, Ockenden, Thurrock, Dartford & Home.
139.39Miles. 8.59.45 Riding Time, 15.49avg. Elevation Gain, 3566ft. Van Nicholas Ventus 2013.

*18/10/2013 (C100)*
FNRttC Whitstable edition via. Dartford, the Medway Towns, Upchurch, Sittingbourne, Faversham, Graveny & Seasalter. SMRbtH with RB58 Via Seasalter, Graveny, Teynham, Bapchild, Sittingbourne, Medway Towns, Gravesend, Dartford, Crayford, Bexley, the Crays and Home.
141.37miles. 10.42.23Riding Time, 13.20avg. Elevation Gain 7930ft. Van Nicholas Ventus 2013

*15/11/2013 (C102)*
FNRttC & SMRbtH Brighton Edition via. Hyde Park Corner, Mitcham, Croydon, Purley, Coulsdon, Redhill, Gatwick Airport, Balcombe, Cuckfield, Clayton Hill and Brighton. Return with Eddie via Devils Dyke, Handcross, Crawley, Gatwick, A23 to Croydon and home.
126.45miles. 8.57.18Riding Time. 14.01avg. Elevation Gain 12980ft. Van Nicholas Ventus 2013.

*01/12/2013 (C103)*
To Newhaven and back with Tim, Martin, Ross & Eddie. Via Bromley, Tatsfield, Crockham, Edenbridge, Ashdown Forest, Duddleswell, Piltdown, Lewes and Newhaven. Return outwards reversed. 109.12miles. 7.47.00Riding Time. 14.00avg. Elevation Gain 10407ft. Van nicholas Ventus 2013.

*2013 CHALLENGE COMPLETED. *


----------



## martint235 (5 Jan 2013)

*5th Jan 2013 *
Ashford in Kent and back with Ianrauk. Great to be enjoying being on a bike again.
125 miles in 8:04 moving time. Average of 15.5 on Lelly naturally.

*3rd Feb 2013*

Rode from Welling up to Stevenage to join TheDoctor's Cupcake ride. After the ride, rode back down to London with ianrauk and Topcat1. A short diversion out to Westminster Bridge to make up the mileage.
100.5 miles in 6:38 moving time. Average of 15.15 on Lelly as usual.

*3rd March 2013*

Rode up to Stevenage for one of the Docs rides and then rode back through St Albans and down. 103 miles in 7 hours 3 mins.

*7th April 2013*

Ride to the Jam Factory and back with Tim D, Ianrauk and RB58. Just made the 100 miles about 200 yards from home so 100 miles in 6 hours 22.

*25th May 2013*

Friday Night Ride to the Coast to Burnham on Crouch. Nice flat ride out, short ferry ride and then a run down to the QEII bridge. 104 miles in 7 hours 50.

*1st June 2013*

Friday Night Ride to the Coast to Whitstable. Great night out although some iffy cycling on the ride. Rode back in the morning largely with Ianrauk and Zigzag (Stuaff was along for some of it) to give 127 miles in 9 hours 8 mins.

*28th July 2013*

Prologue and first day of LEL 2013. 239 miles from home to Pocklington via the Mall, Loughton, St Ives, Kirton, and Market Rasen.

*1st August 2013*

Last day of LEL 2013. Ride down from Kirton to Loughton via St Ives and Great Easton. 124 miles in stupidly hot weather


----------



## StuAff (6 Jan 2013)

6/1/2013
Portsmouth-Havant-Funtingdon-Chichester-Barnham-Worthing-Shoreham-Brighton-reverse to Chichester-Emsworth-Havant-Portsmouth. 100.09 miles in 7:56, 7:33 moving, average of 12.6, moving 13.2. Viner Magnifica (time to give the Portland a breather  ).

16/2/2013
Portsmouth-Havant-Buriton-Petersfield-Haslemere-Godalming-Guildford-Ripley. Then reverse to Petersfield-East Meon-Clanfield-Cosham-Portsmouth. 101.19 in 8:30, 7:56 moving, average of 11.9, 12.7 moving. Condor Squadra.

27/3/2013
Portsmouth-Havant-Buriton-Petersfield-Bordon-Churt-Milford-Godalming-Guildford-Ockham-Cobham-Esher-Surbiton (leg one 71.25 miles, 6:40 rolling). Then, after a train into Waterloo in order to make HPC before midnight (I wouldn't have taken the train otherwise), Waterloo-Victoria-HPC for FNRttC to Felpham, and finally on to Chichester (leg two 80.66 miles, 7:00 rolling). Total 151.91 miles. Viner Magnifica.

6/4/2013
Clapham Junction-Wimbledon Common-Putney Bridge-Euston. Then Adam's HS2 ride to Banbury. 101.31 miles in 9:27, 8:25 rolling, moving average 12.0. Viner Magnifica.

4/5/2013
Clapham Junction-Vauxhall Bridge-Hyde Park Corner for my ride down to Southsea. Then Putney Bridge- Richmond Park- Teddington- Bushy Park-Esher-Cobham-Ripley-Farnham-Bordon-Petersfield-Clanfield-Southsea seafront-home. 100.12 miles in 9:29:50, moving time 8:25. Viner Magnifica.

1/6/2013
HPC-Whitstable on the FNRttC, then I slowed up the SMRbtH as far as Sittingbourne. Kept on up the A2 until just past Strood, after a somewhat roundabout route eventually reaching Meopham and a train for Victoria. 106.66 miles in 10:05, moving time 8:10. Condor Squadra.

6/7/2013
Portsmouth-Havant-Funtingdon-Chichester-Barnham-Littlehampton-Worthing-Brighton, then reverse. 100.18 miles in 7:08 (7:58 elapsed, 6:52 moving), average of 14.0 mph (14.6 rolling). Viner Magnifica.

4/8/2013
Portsmouth-Fareham-Southampton-Lyndhurst-Christchurch-Bournemouth, then reverse. 102.77 miles in 8:08 (8:37 elapsed, 7:48 moving). Average of 12.6 (13.2). Viner Magnifica.

5/9/2013
Portsmouth-Havant-Petersfield-Liphook-Bordon-Alton-Odiham-Basingstoke-Whitchurch-Sutton Scotney-Alresford-Denmead-Widley-Portsmouth. 118.89 miles in 9:02, average of 13.2mph (13.4 moving). Viner Magnifica.

6/10/2013
Portsmouth-Havant-Funtingdon-Chichester-Bognor Regis-Littlehampton-Brighton-Littlehampton-Barnham-Chichester-Havant-Portsmouth. 102.02 miles in 7:48, average of 13.1 mph (13.7 mph). Dahon Speed Pro TT.

8/11/2013
Waterloo-HPC for a (mostly) Pompey group ride to Old Portsmouth via Richmond, Kingston, Ockham, Ripley, Guildford, Haslemere, Petersfield and Havant. Then after breakfast back home via Cosham for some extra miles. 100.22 miles in 9:00, average of 11.1 mph (12.4 rolling). Viner Magnifica.

1/12/2013
Portsmouth- Havant-Funtingdon-Chichester-Barnham-Littlehampton-Worthing-Brighton-reverse to Chichester-Emsworth-Havant-Portsmouth. 101.1 miles in 8:02, average of 12.6 mph (rolling 13.0). Trek Portland.


----------



## Norry1 (13 Jan 2013)

*12th Jan 2013*
The Marlborough Connection Perm. 200k Audax (NW04). Woodstock - Hungerford - Wootton Bassett - Lechlade - Woodstock. 

128.3 miles: Moving Average 14.0 mph. Moving Time 9hrs 8mins 46secs http://connect.garmin.com/activity/261253691. Secteur


----------



## rb58 (26 Jan 2013)

*26 January (C66)*

Up to London, lap of Hyde Park, through the City, lap of Isle of Dogs, Thames Barrier, City Airport, East Ham, Barking, Dagenham (nice bacon butty), South Ockenden, Orset, Stanford Le Hope (where I had to true the back wheel), Pitsea, lap of Canvey Island, Hadleigh, then home via Dartford Crossing.

102.8 miles, moving average 15.4mph. Thorn Audax.

*3 February (C67)*

Cycle Chat Cup Cake ride out of Stevenage. Up to London Bridge, then back to Woolwich north side. Leytonestone, Sewardstone, up Lea Valley to Stanstead Abbotts, Hertford, Bramfield, Knebworth to Stevenage where the ride started. 20 mile or so loop around the Herts lanes, coffee stop at Datchworth. Then back to Stevenage and train to London, followed by ride home taking in a few loops of Clerkenwell and the South Bank/Waterloo.

Very icy lanes on the way up (alhough it was dark and I thought it was mud!), still some ice through to lunchtime.

101.8 miles, 14.7mph moving average. Enigma Etape.

*2 March (c68)*

Same route as January ride, except that I threw in 4 laps of Hyde Park in place of a lap of Canvey Island. Much nicer. Another good bacon sandwich in Rainham.

104.7 miles. 15.98 mph moving average. Enigma Etape.

*7 April (C70)*
To Tiptree Jam Factory and back with MartinT235, Ianrauk & Trickedem. Via Dartford, Bulphan, Billericay, Hanningfield, Bicknacre, Hazeleigh, Maldon, Heybridge & Tiptree.

Cold start, but turned into a beautiful day for cycling. Essex lanes seem to have held up well to the ravages of winter. Legs starting to feel better. Top quality Full English breakfast served up by the Wilkins tea shop, even thought we were technically too late for it.

102.1 miles. 15.87mph moving average. Enigma Etape.

*5 May (C73)*
To Whitstable and back with @ianrauk. Via Shoreham, Kemsing, Offham, Malling, Sandling, Boxley, Detling, Hollingbourne Hill, Doddington, Faversham, Graveny, Seasalter, Whitstable, and back via Seasalter, Graveny, Faversham, Sittingbourne, Milton Regis, Upchurch, Chathm, Rochester, Gravesend, Northfleet, Greenhithe, Dartford, Bexley and home.

Great breakfast at the Waterfront as always. Great day for cycling.

111.1miles. 15.83mph moving average. Enigma Etape.

*1 June (C75)*
Solo ride to Shoebury and back. London Bridge, Docklands, Barking, Rainham, Orsett, Stanford-le-Hope, Pitsea, Leigh, Southend, Shoebury. Back much the same way to Dartford Crossing and home.

101.3miles. 16.4mph moving average. Enigma Etape. Strangely, I think I'm getting faster.

*6 July (C82)*
Ride to Hadleigh via Dartford Crossing, then met up with brother-in-law and nephew (new to road bikes) and on to Maldon for brunch. Went via Rayleigh, Battlesbridge, The Hanningfields, Bicknacre. Back much the same way to Hadleigh. Then slightly longer route home to make sure of century.

Lovely hot day - the first of the year.
100.2 miles. 15.5mph moving average. Enigma Etape.

*10 August (C83)*
Adam's really, really long ride to the coast.
Hyde Park Corner, Greenwich, Shooter's Hill, Bexleyheath, Dartford then normal FNRttC route to Sittingbourne for half way stop at 24 hour Asda. Continued via Faverhsam and southwards towards Canterbury. I was feeling pretty unwell by this point with severe stomach cramps, so left the ride and headed towards Maidstone on the A25 and A20 via Chilham, Charing Hill, Lenham eventually arriving at Bearsted where I decided to get the train.

Lovely warm night (short sleeves most of the night).
106 miles. A slow 14.4 mph average. Enigma Etape.
*1 September (C84)*
Saffron Waldon and back for breakfast. Dartford Crossing, Harold Wood, Finchingfield, Saffron Walden, then Newport, Roydon, Stanstead Abbotts, Epping, Stapleford Abbotts, Brentwood, Great Warley, Ockenden and Dartford Crossing. Some great country lanes in the company of @Trickedem and @ianrauk. Occasional troublesome headwind.

129 miles for me, moving average of 15.2mph.

*17 October (C85)*
Solo ride to Whitstable and back, taking advantage of the break in the bad weather. Followed the FNRttC classic route via Dartford Crossing, Gravesend, Rochester, Sittingbourne (got lost along Eurolink Way), Faversham then across the marshes to Whitstable. Nice lunch in the sunshine at the Waterfront, then back via the same route. Glorious day, but could have done without the headwind for the best part of the return leg.
A smidgen short of 106 miles, moving average 15.3mph.

*3 November (C87)*
London to Brighton Veteran Car run. Rode to East Croydon, then followed the cars through Coulsden, Redhill, Horley, Crawley, Handcross, Cuckfield and Burgess Hill. I headed west not far after Burgess Hill, over the A23 then picked up the usual SMRbtH route from Brighton via Handcross, Crawley, Copthorne, Lingfield, Edenbridge, Toys Hill, Polhill and home.

A great with the old cars. 102.9 miles, 14.1mph moving average.

*1 December (C89)*
Bexley to Newhaven for brunch with Tim, Ian, Martin and Eddie. Met the guys just past Westerham, then headed south over Crockham Hill, then Edenbridge, Hartfield, the Ashdown forest, Lewes and Newhaven. Took a detour on the way back and got the train from Hayward's Heath to Croydon, then home via a longer route to be sure of the Century. Nice route, but my legs suffered on the return leg. Better work on my fitness before the 2014 challenge begins.

102.4 miles, with an average speed below 15mph.


----------



## HLaB (27 Jan 2013)

26th January Around Peterborough (Peterborough, Wittlesey, Benwick, Ramsey, Upwood, Holme, Glatton, Great Gidding, Oundle, Upper Benefield, Southwick, Bulwick, Blatherwycke, King's Cliff, Wansford, Elton, Chesterton, Awalton, Peterborough)
100.8 miles on the Viking SS plagued by p'tures, 8:24 riding (or 12mph moving average), 2862 feet of climbing. A very slushy/ mucky ride.

3rd Feb As Windy As Fuchigami (Peterborough, Farcet, Yaxley, Stilton, Upwood, Ramsey, Ramsey Forty Foot, Peterborough, Awalton, Chesterton, (Bullock Road), Great Gidding, Thurning, Barnwell, Oundle, Southwick, Bulwick, Blatherwycke, King's Cliff, Wansford, Elton, Chesterton, Awalton, Peterborough).
110.5 miles on the Kinesis, 7:08:33 (or 15.5mph average) and 3213ft of climbing. A very windy ride. Get rid of the first two 5mile laps (the slow bimble in the dark to Yaxley) its 16.1mph average for the ton 

5 March, By Yon Bonnie Banks (Dunfermline west through Crossford, Cairneyhill, Torryburn, Culross and out of Fife via the Kincardine Bridge; through Falkirk/ Stirlingshire via Airth, Dunipace, Denny, Stoneywood, Carron Valley, Fintry, Killearn Gartness to the West bank of Loch Lomond and Memorial Pier then back through Stilingshire via Gartness and Killearn again before cutting north to Balfron, Kippen, Gargunnoch, Touch, Cambusbarron and Stirling itself and up to Causewayhead and the Clackmannanshire (Menstrie, Tullibody, Fishcross, Coalsnaughton and Dollarbeg); before coming back into Fife at Saline and cruising down the hill into Cowstrandburn/ Carnock/ Crossford and back into the town.)
-2 deg C near the start,12 deg C max (a bit of freezing fog in the morning burning off into a glorius day) and an usual but slight east wind.
126.75 miles in 8:49:38 (14.4mph ave), 7203ft (17mph over the last 42 miles into a light headwind according to GC)

14th April (A 27.7mile ride up to Oakham for the 41.1miles Forum Ride and 35.1miles back a total of 103.9miles, 5000ft in 6h59m6s, 14.8mph moving)
Peterborough, Marholm, Barnack, Stamford, Ketton, Edith Weston, Manton, Oakham; Forum Ride-Oakham, Manton, North Luffenham, South Luffenham, Barrowden, Seaton, Uppingham, Halleton, Knossington, Langham, Oakham; Oakham, Manton, Edith Weston, Ketton, Stamford, Barnack, Marholm, Peterborough + Part loop of town.

6th May (Four in a Rush....................den, 78.6miles, break for the Giro then another 28.3miles to complete the Century, overall 104.9miles, 3,714ft in 5:55:43 or 17.8mph moving average)
Peterborough, Bullock Road, Great Gidding,Old Weston, Catworth, Kimbolton, Tilbrook, Chelveston, Higham Ferrer, Rushden, Irthingborough, Little Adington, Great Adington, Woodford, Slipton, Grafton Underwood, Brigstock, Upper Benefield, Cotterstock, Tansor, Fortheringhay, Elton, Peterborough - Break for the Giro - then: Peterborough, Bullock Road, Haddon, Norman Cross, Stilton, Bullock Road, Peterborough.

2nd June - 102.9miles mapped for me today in 6hours and 22mins (16.2mph) and 4420ft of climbing. Another 5.3 miles not mapped.
The Club Run up to Uppingham (Peterborough-Marholm-Barnack-Stamford-Ketton-Lyddington-Uppingham-Seaton-Harringworth-Laxton-Bulwick-Southwick-Fortherinhay-Elton-Awalton-Peterborough), a stop for tea and cake and then an explore up to Rutland Water (Peterborough-Awalton-Elton-Wansford-Collyweston-Ketton-Edith Weston (Southbank of Rutland Water)-North Luffenham-Barrowden-Wakerley-Fineshade Wood and cafe-Blatherwycke-King Cliff-Woodnewton-Fortherinhay-Elton-Awalton-Peterborough)

6th July - Free wheeled down a hill at 26.5mph for 9miles then shuffled through a queue for another mile; then came the official event, probably my slowest ever century 109miles in the French Alps, 9hours 40minutes (11.3mph moving) with 15906ft of climbing.

3rd of August - 111miles in 6h32m20s (17mph) and 3,222 foot of climbing. It started with a very fast Early Birds Club Run (Peterborough, Awalton, Bullock Road, Great Gidding, Winwick, Clopton, Thurning, Barnwell, Oundle, Lower and Upper Benefield, Clapthorn, Southwick, Deene, Laxton, Blatherwycke, Kings Cliffe, Apethorpe (where it all got too fast for me and I was dropped), Woodnewton, Fotheringhay, Elton, Awalton, Peterborough). I then popped back to the flat for a banana sandwich and fluid and headed out on a wee Recovery Ride concentrating on Cadence (Peterborough, Awalton, Bullock Road, Haddon, Stilton, Great Gidding, Winwick, Clopton, Thurning, Luddington, Hemington, Polebrook, Oundle, Fotheringhay, Elton, Awalton, Peterborough).

1st of September - 100.6miles in 5h36m33s (17.4mph) with 3,865 ft of climbing.
First off the club run: Peterborough-Marholm-Barnack-Stamford-Ketton-North Luffemham-Wing-Uppingham-Stockerston-Great Easton-Rockingham-Outskirts of Corby-Gretton-Harringworth-Laxton-Bulwick-Southwick-Oundle-Ashton-Polebrook-Lutton-Washingley-Folksworth-Norman Cross-Yaxley-Farcet-Peterborough
A quick pit stop and then an Afternoon Ride: Peterborough-Awalton-Elton-Fotheringhay-Woodnewton-Apethorpe-Kings Cliffe-Wansford-Elton-Awalton-Peterborough

6th of October - 109.4miles in 7h28m26s (14.6mph) 3269ft of climbing. A bit of a mish mash and I'll probably do a better one but it's a ton on the board for October.
It started with a slow jaunt and recce of today's hill climbs (Peterborough-Stamford-Ketton-Collyweston);
Then the Collyweston climb after a warm up;
Transfer to the start of the Ketton climb;
The Ketton Climb;
A ride for coffee and cake with Fenland Clarion (Ketton-Collyweston-Easton on the Hill-Burghley House-Stamford-Peterborough)
I then went on a wee bit of an explore for 56miles (Peterborough-Stilton-Old A1 to Alconbury-Alconbury Weston and back to Peterborough via Elton)

3rd November - Did one faster yesterday but today's was new'ish ground, so I'll list it: 100.2miles in 6h07m08s (16.4mph) with 5036ft of climbing.
(Peterborough-Yaxley-Oundle-Bulwick-Harringworth-Glaston-Manton-Preston-Braunston-Owston-Knossington-Oakham-Cafe Stop (Rutland Water)-Ryhall-Carlby-Witham on the Hill-Bourne-Baston-Market Deeping-Glinton-Peterborough)

1st Dec - Mechanicals & p'tures 102.8miles in 6h34m36s (15.6mph) with 4,111ft of climbing
(Peterborough-Elton-Nassington-Wansford-Barnack-Stamford-Great Casterston-Langham-Uppingham-Kings Cliffe-Elton-Peterborough-5min tube stop-Bullock Road-Polebrook-Oundle-Fotheringhay-Elton-Peterborough)


----------



## middleagecyclist (28 Jan 2013)

*27 January 2013* *(C4)*
Total 138.5 miles
11 miles Prestwich to Cheadle
127.5 miles Mere 200 audax. Cheadle to Ellesmere and return (packed at Alderley Edge a few miles short due to dodgy knee and dead GPS along unlit and unsigned roads). Nasty headwind and the tailwind fizzled out for the return! Slushy roads with some deep, hub height, floods. Used the heavy bike and was slow. Not the right bike at all if i want to do distance _and_ a decent speed (case for N+1 getting stronger!).

Audax times: 11h 14m moving time, 11.3 mph average moving speed, 5929 ft ascent (Strava), Santos Travelmaster 2.6 Alu

*20 February 2013 (C5)*
109.7 miles
Prestwich, Bury, Edenfield, Accrington, Great Harwood, Wilpshire, Ribchester, Longridge (sit down sausage and egg barm with a pot of tea), Woodplumpton, Elswick, Singleton, Blackpool (quick drink stop from a sea front stand), Lytham St Anne's, Kirkham, Preston, Clayton-le-Woods, Chorley (sit down hot apple pie with ice cream and a large coffee at fabulous Frederick's), Adlington, Over Hulton, Farnworth, Stoneclough, Whitefield, Prestwich.

8h 09m moving time, 13.5 mph average moving speed, 5078 ft ascent (Strava), Verenti Rhigos 0.3


----------



## musa (31 Jan 2013)

*31st January 2013*

*100.80miles*
London to Horley via tooting Purley couldson Merstham Redhill caterham and back down to Regents parks for 2 laps down to Richmond park for a lap then home

06:40:04 1147m avg - 13.5mph 76rpm max - 32.9mph 229rpm Specialized Roubaix SL2

bloody side winds


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (31 Jan 2013)

*Tuesday 29th Jan.*

107 miles.

Rossendale, cliviger gorge, todmorden, walsden, summit, Rochdale, bury, prestwich, Manchester, prestwich, bury, Rochdale, littleborough, Blackstone edge, cragg vale, mytholmroyd, Hebden bridge, todmorden, walsden, summit, Rochdale, tottington, ramsbottom, helmshore, haslingden, Rawtenstall, waterfoot, stacksteads, bacup, burnley, back to rossendale.

A weird route, but was done so I could stay on bus routes. Just in case my elbow pain was too much and I could fold up the bike and bail.

*Sunday 17th February.*

101 miles.

LOOP 1 (64 MILES) (8 1/2 HOURS INC BREAKS)

ROSSENDALE, BURNLEY, CLIVIGER GORGE, TODMORDEN, HEBDEN BRIDGE, PECKET WELL, COCK HILL, OXENHOPE, HAWORTH, STANBURY, LANESHAWBRIDGE, COLNE, FOULRIDGE, COLNE, BARROWFORD, FENCE, PADIHAM, BURNLEY, BURNLEY FOOTBALL CLUB, WEIR, BACUP, STACKSTEADS, WATERFOOT, ROSSENDALE.

LOOP 2 (37 MILES) (4 /12 HOURS INC BREAKS)

ROSSENDALE, BURNLEY, CLIVIGER GORGE, TODMORDEN, WALSDEN, LITTLEBOROUGH, ROCHDALE, WHITWORTH RD, NEW LINE, STACKSTEADS, WATERFOOT, ROSSENDALE 

*30 March 2013.*

100.1 miles.

Rossendale, haslingden greenway, Leeds Liverpool canal, houghton, Preston guild wheel way, Lytham st Anne's, Blackpool, bispham, fleetwood, bispham, Blackpool, Lytham st Anne's, Preston to pick up the strategically placed car- which I had to ride past to make the 100 miles.

Cropped route from Strava....cropped for privacy reasons.
http://app.strava.com/activities/46814904 

*Tuesday 30th April 2013.*

Rossendale to Shaw to meet pennine Paul at his house.. 50 mile canal loop (3 canals, ashton, rochdale, manchester) and then back home. 101 miles. 13 1/2 hours all in.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (4 Feb 2013)

12 Jan: 106.25 miles, approx. 13300 ft ascended (or 171km and 4000m ). As part of finishing off the 7 Peaks Challenge, I went to Harrietville in the Victorian Alps with a friend, and spent 2 days riding up 4 peaks - ride report on the Bicycle Network Victoria forums here: https://www.bicyclenetwork.com.au/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=15592&start=2640#p620011

My new forum avatar, just updated today, was taken at the top of Mt Hotham, 1800m (6000ft) elevation, on the above ride.


----------



## Norry1 (16 Feb 2013)

*12th Jan 2013*
The Marlborough Connection Perm. 200k Audax (NW04). Woodstock - Hungerford - Wootton Bassett - Lechlade - Woodstock. 

128.3 miles: Moving Average 14.0 mph. Moving Time 9hrs 8mins 46secs
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/261253691. Secteur Elite


*16th Feb 2013*
The Sunrise Audax plus 26 extra miles.

101.6 miles. Moving average 15.3mph. Moving time 6hrs 38mins 51 secs. Max Speed 40.1mph
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/273993209 Secteur Elite 


*25th March 2013*

Most of the Action Medical Research 100 Mile Sportive Route (with a donation for the privilege) with a friend, Johnny.

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/288852125

Moving time, 7hrs 20mins 48 secs. Average moving speed 14.9mph. Average temp zero centigrade.

*Saturday 20th April 2013*

The Heart of England 300k Audax (plus 3 miles to and from)

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/300718908

191.85 miles. Moving Time 12hrs 34mins 55 secs. Moving Average speed 15.2mph. Top speed 44.6mph

Total distance including rides to and from start, 194.8 miles

*Saturday 18th May 2013*

The Cotswold Challenge 160k Audax (plus riding to and from)

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/314437652

130.57 miles. Moving Time 8hrs 6mins 11secs. Moving Average speed 16.1mph. Top speed 45.7mph

*Wednesday 19th June*

Shropshire Hills Ride with Russell from work.

http://app.strava.com/activities/61528832#

100.7 miles. Moving Time 6hrs 32mins 50secs. Moving Average speed 15.4mph. Top speed 41.9mph

7,843 feet of climbing. Yes, it was hilly!


----------



## sittingbull (17 Feb 2013)

*1st Jan 2013*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Warrington, Knutsford, Macclesfield, Wilmslow, Knutsford, Warrington, Widnes, Huyton, City Centre, Sefton Park, Otterspool Prom. Tail-wind (out), head-wind (back), a few showers.
101.36 miles....6:51:49 ride time....14.7 mph av.... 26.3 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*16th Feb 2013*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Warrington, Knutsford, Macclesfield, Cat & Fiddle, Buxton _and return._
102.39 miles....6:36:57 ride time....15.4 mph av.... 34.4 mph max....Specialized Allez.


----------



## middleagecyclist (4 Mar 2013)

*27 January 2013* *(C4)*
Total 138.5 miles
11 miles Prestwich to Cheadle
127.5 miles Mere 200 audax. Cheadle to Ellesmere and return (packed at Alderley Edge a few miles short due to dodgy knee and dead GPS along unlit and unsigned roads). Nasty headwind and the tailwind fizzled out for the return! Slushy roads with some deep, hub height, floods. Used the heavy bike and was slow. Not the right bike at all if i want to do distance _and_ a decent speed (case for N+1 getting stronger!).

Audax times: 11h 14m moving time, 11.3 mph average moving speed, 5929 ft ascent (Strava), Santos Travelmaster 2.6 Alu

*20 February 2013 (C5)*
109.7 miles
Prestwich, Bury, Edenfield, Accrington, Great Harwood, Wilpshire, Ribchester, Longridge (sit down sausage and egg barm with a pot of tea), Woodplumpton, Elswick, Singleton, Blackpool (quick drink stop from a sea front stand), Lytham St Anne's, Kirkham, Preston, Clayton-le-Woods, Chorley (sit down hot apple pie with ice cream and a large coffee at fabulous Frederick's), Adlington, Over Hulton, Farnworth, Stoneclough, Whitefield, Prestwich.

8h 09m moving time, 13.5 mph average moving speed, 5078 ft ascent (Strava), Verenti Rhigos 0.3

*02 March 2013 (C6)*
100.1 miles
Prestwich, Manchester, Cheadle Hulme, Wilmslow, Haslington, Weston, Wybunbury, Audlem, Prees Heath (sit down bacon and egg sarnie with two mugs of tea), Tilstock, Ellesmere, Chirk Valley, Gobowen, Hengoed. I didn't follow all my intended route due to the lane climbing out of the Chirk valley looking resembling something more akin to a muddy stream bed, so was five miles short when I got to my mates. Cue twenty minutes of riding loops on the surrounding lanes to make the century.

7h 22 m moving time, 13.6 average moving speed, 4714 ft ascent (Strava), Verenti Rhigos 0.3


----------



## HLaB (6 Mar 2013)

HLaB said:


> 26th January Around Peterborough (Peterborough, Wittlesey, Benwick, Ramsey, Upwood, Holme, Glatton, Great Gidding, Oundle, Upper Benefield, Southwick, Bulwick, Blatherwycke, King's Cliff, Wansford, Elton, Chesterton, Awalton, Peterborough)
> 100.8 miles on the Viking SS plagued by p'tures, 8:24 riding (or 12mph moving average), 2862 feet of climbing. A very slushy/ mucky ride.
> 
> 3rd Feb As Windy As Fuchigami (Peterborough, Farcet, Yaxley, Stilton, Upwood, Ramsey, Ramsey Forty Foot, Peterborough, Awalton, Chesterton, (Bullock Road), Great Gidding, Thurning, Barnwell, Oundle, Southwick, Bulwick, Blatherwycke, King's Cliff, Wansford, Elton, Chesterton, Awalton, Peterborough).
> 110.5 miles on the Kinesis, 7:08:33 (or 15.5mph average) and 3213ft of climbing. A very windy ride. Get rid of the first two 5mile laps (the slow bimble in the dark to Yaxley) its 16.1mph average for the ton


 
As per this thread:

5 March, By Yon Bonnie Banks (Dunfermline west through Crossford, Cairneyhill, Torryburn, Culross and out of Fife via the Kincardine Bridge; through Falkirk/ Stirlingshire via Airth, Dunipace, Denny, Stoneywood, Carron Valley, Fintry, Killearn Gartness to the West bank of Loch Lomond and Memorial Pier then back through Stilingshire via Gartness and Killearn again before cutting north to Balfron, Kippen, Gargunnoch, Touch, Cambusbarron and Stirling itself and up to Causewayhead and the Clackmannanshire (Menstrie, Tullibody, Fishcross, Coalsnaughton and Dollarbeg); before coming back into Fife at Saline and cruising down the hill into Cowstrandburn/ Carnock/ Crossford and back into the town.)
-2 deg C near the start,12 deg C max (a bit of freezing fog in the morning burning off into a glorius day) and an usual but slight east wind.
126.75 miles in 8:49:38 (14.4mph ave), 7203ft (17mph over the last 42 miles into a light headwind according to GC)


----------



## Norry1 (25 Mar 2013)

*25th March 2013*

Most of the Action Medical Research 100 Mile Sportive Route (with a donation for the privilege) with a friend, Johnny.

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/288852125 

Moving time, 7hrs 20mins 48 secs. Average moving speed 14.9mph. Average temp zero centigrade.

Mods, can you merge with my earlier post please.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (31 Mar 2013)

Oops


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (31 Mar 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> *Tuesday 29th Jan.*
> 
> 107 miles.
> 
> ...



I can't edit my original post Ian, can you sort it please? Cheers.

30 March 2013. 

100.1 miles.

Rossendale, haslingden greenway, Leeds Liverpool canal, houghton, Preston guild wheel way, Lytham st Anne's, Blackpool, bispham, fleetwood, bispham, Blackpool, Lytham st Anne's, Preston to pick up the strategically placed car- which I had to ride past to make the 100 miles.


----------



## sittingbull (31 Mar 2013)

*1st Jan 2013*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Warrington, Knutsford, Macclesfield, Wilmslow, Knutsford, Warrington, Widnes, Huyton, City Centre, Sefton Park, Otterspool Prom. Tail-wind (out), head-wind (back), a few showers.
101.36 miles....6:51:49 ride time....14.7 mph av.... 26.3 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*16th Feb 2013*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Warrington, Knutsford, Macclesfield, Cat & Fiddle, Buxton _and return._
102.39 miles....6:36:57 ride time....15.4 mph av.... 34.4 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*30th March 2013*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Runcorn, Frodsham, Delamere, Northwich, Winsford...._details to follow from _GPS....Huyton, Sefton Park, Otterspool Prom. Cold.
104.13 miles....7:13:33 ride time....14.4 mph av.... 30.2 mph max....Specialized Allez.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (1 Apr 2013)

Hi Ian,

For some reason I can't edit my original post, please add this link in for me...

Cropped route from Strava....cropped for privacy reasons.

http://app.strava.com/activities/46814904






bromptonfb said:


> *Tuesday 29th Jan.*
> 
> 107 miles.
> 
> ...


----------



## ianrauk (1 Apr 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> Hi Ian,


 

Done


----------



## sittingbull (3 Apr 2013)

*1st Jan 2013*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Warrington, Knutsford, Macclesfield, Wilmslow, Knutsford, Warrington, Widnes, Huyton, City Centre, Sefton Park, Otterspool Prom. Tail-wind (out), head-wind (back), a few showers.
101.36 miles....6:51:49 ride time....14.7 mph av.... 26.3 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*16th Feb 2013*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Warrington, Knutsford, Macclesfield, Cat & Fiddle, Buxton _and return._
102.39 miles....6:36:57 ride time....15.4 mph av.... 34.4 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*30th March 2013*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Runcorn, Frodsham, Delamere, Cotebrook, Weaverham, Northwich, Winsford, Delamere, Weaverham, Warrington, Huyton, Sefton Park, Otterspool Prom. Cold.
104.13 miles....7:13:33 ride time....14.4 mph av.... 30.2 mph max....Specialized Allez.


----------



## sittingbull (6 Apr 2013)

*1st Jan 2013*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Warrington, Knutsford, Macclesfield, Wilmslow, Knutsford, Warrington, Widnes, Huyton, City Centre, Sefton Park, Otterspool Prom. Tail-wind (out), head-wind (back), a few showers.
101.36 miles....6:51:49 ride time....14.7 mph av.... 26.3 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*16th Feb 2013*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Warrington, Knutsford, Macclesfield, Cat & Fiddle, Buxton _and return._
102.39 miles....6:36:57 ride time....15.4 mph av.... 34.4 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*30th March 2013*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Runcorn, Frodsham, Delamere, Cotebrook, Weaverham, Northwich, Winsford, Delamere, Weaverham, Warrington, Huyton, Sefton Park, Otterspool Prom. Cold.
104.13 miles....7:13:33 ride time....14.4 mph av.... 30.2 mph max....Specialized Allez.


----------



## HLaB (14 Apr 2013)

Wont let me edit my OP, so can a mod please add it.

14th April (A 27.7mile ride up to Oakham for the 41.1miles Forum Ride and 35.1miles back a total of 103.9miles, 5000ft in 6h59m6s, 14.8mph moving)
Peterborough, Marholm, Barnack, Stamford, Ketton, Edith Weston, Manton, Oakham; Forum Ride-Oakham, Manton, North Luffenham, South Luffenham, Barrowden, Seaton, Uppingham, Halleton, Knossington, Langham, Oakham; Oakham, Manton, Edith Weston, Ketton, Stamford, Barnack, Marholm, Peterborough + Part loop of town.


----------



## sittingbull (16 Apr 2013)

*1st Jan 2013*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Warrington, Knutsford, Macclesfield, Wilmslow, Knutsford, Warrington, Widnes, Huyton, City Centre, Sefton Park, Otterspool Prom. Tail-wind (out), head-wind (back), a few showers.
101.36 miles....6:51:49 ride time....14.7 mph av.... 26.3 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*16th Feb 2013*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Warrington, Knutsford, Macclesfield, Cat & Fiddle, Buxton _and return._
102.39 miles....6:36:57 ride time....15.4 mph av.... 34.4 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*30th March 2013*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Runcorn, Frodsham, Delamere, Cotebrook, Weaverham, Northwich, Winsford, Delamere, Weaverham, Warrington, Huyton, Sefton Park, Otterspool Prom. Cold.
104.13 miles....7:13:33 ride time....14.4 mph av.... 30.2 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*10th April 2013*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Runcorn, Frodsham, Tarvin, Holt, Wrexham, Ruabon, Llangollen, Horseshoe Pass, Llandegla, Penyffordd, Chester, Helsby, Frodsham, Runcorn, Widnes, South Liverpool.
120.78 miles....8:03:36 ride time....14.9 mph av.... 34.6 mph max....Specialized Allez.


----------



## middleagecyclist (20 Apr 2013)

*27 January 2013* *(C4)*
Total 138.5 miles
11 miles Prestwich to Cheadle
127.5 miles Mere 200 audax. Cheadle to Ellesmere and return (packed at Alderley Edge a few miles short due to dodgy knee and dead GPS along unlit and unsigned roads). Nasty headwind and the tailwind fizzled out for the return! Slushy roads with some deep, hub height, floods. Used the heavy bike and was slow. Not the right bike at all if i want to do distance _and_ a decent speed (case for N+1 getting stronger!).

Audax times: 11h 14m moving time, 11.3 mph average moving speed, 5929 ft ascent (Strava), Santos Travelmaster 2.6 Alu

*20 February 2013 (C5)*
109.7 miles
Prestwich, Bury, Edenfield, Accrington, Great Harwood, Wilpshire, Ribchester, Longridge (sit down sausage and egg barm with a pot of tea), Woodplumpton, Elswick, Singleton, Blackpool (quick drink stop from a sea front stand), Lytham St Anne's, Kirkham, Preston, Clayton-le-Woods, Chorley (sit down hot apple pie with ice cream and a large coffee at fabulous Frederick's), Adlington, Over Hulton, Farnworth, Stoneclough, Whitefield, Prestwich.

8h 09m moving time, 13.5 mph average moving speed, 5078 ft ascent (Strava), Verenti Rhigos 0.3

*02 March 2013 (C6)*
100.1 miles
Prestwich, Manchester, Cheadle Hulme, Wilmslow, Haslington, Weston, Wybunbury, Audlem, Prees Heath (sit down bacon and egg sarnie with two mugs of tea), Tilstock, Ellesmere, Chirk Valley, Gobowen, Hengoed. I didn't follow all my intended route due to the lane climbing out of the Chirk valley resembling something more akin to a muddy stream bed, so was five miles short when I got to my mates. Cue twenty minutes of riding loops on the surrounding lanes to make the century.

7h 22m moving time, 13.6 average moving speed, 4714 ft ascent (Strava), Verenti Rhigos 0.3

*20 April 2013 (C7)*
113 miles
Combination of a FNRttC (York to Hull) and a return Saturday Morning Ride Back to York (SMRBtY). A great night and morning. Times reflect the nature of a group ride. A really good shakedown for my new bike - literally as I lost a screw holding on the rear mudguard and the other came loose and started rubbing on the tyre!

8h 48m moving time, 12.9 mph average moving speed, 1441 ft ascent (Strava), Hewitt Chiltern


----------



## Norry1 (21 Apr 2013)

Mods - can you merge with my earlier post please.

*Saturday 20th April 2013*

The Heart of England 300k Audax (plus 3 miles to and from)

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/300718908

191.85 miles. Moving Time 12hrs 34mins 55 secs. Moving Average speed 15.2mph. Top speed 44.6mph

Total distance including rides to and from start, 194.8 miles


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (1 May 2013)

Ian please add.

Tuesday 30th April 2013.

Rossendale to Shaw to meet pennine Paul at his house.. 50 mile canal loop (3 canals, ashton, rochdale, manchester) and then back home. 101 miles. 13 1/2 hours all in.


----------



## HLaB (6 May 2013)

Can a mod please merge this with my op:

6th May (Four in a Rush....................den, 78.6miles, break for the Giro then another 28.3miles to complete the Century, overall 104.9miles, 3,714ft in 5:55:43 or 17.8mph moving average)
Peterborough, Bullock Road, Great Gidding,Old Weston, Catworth, Kimbolton, Tilbrook, Chelveston, Higham Ferrer, Rushden, Irthingborough, Little Adington, Great Adington, Woodford, Slipton, Grafton Underwood, Brigstock, Upper Benefield, Cotterstock, Tansor, Fortheringhay, Elton, Peterborough - Break for the Giro - then: Peterborough, Bullock Road, Haddon, Norman Cross, Stilton, Bullock Road, Peterborough.


----------



## sittingbull (9 May 2013)

*1st Jan 2013*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Warrington, Knutsford, Macclesfield, Wilmslow, Knutsford, Warrington, Widnes, Huyton, City Centre, Sefton Park, Otterspool Prom. Tail-wind (out), head-wind (back), a few showers.
101.36 miles....6:51:49 ride time....14.7 mph av.... 26.3 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*16th Feb 2013*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Warrington, Knutsford, Macclesfield, Cat & Fiddle, Buxton _and return._
102.39 miles....6:36:57 ride time....15.4 mph av.... 34.4 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*30th March 2013*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Runcorn, Frodsham, Delamere, Cotebrook, Weaverham, Northwich, Winsford, Delamere, Weaverham, Warrington, Huyton, Sefton Park, Otterspool Prom. Cold.
104.13 miles....7:13:33 ride time....14.4 mph av.... 30.2 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*10th April 2013*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Runcorn, Frodsham, Tarvin, Holt, Wrexham, Ruabon, Llangollen, Horseshoe Pass, Llandegla, Penyffordd, Chester, Helsby, Frodsham, Runcorn, Widnes, South Liverpool.
120.78 miles....8:03:36 ride time....14.9 mph av.... 34.6 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*7th May 2013*
South Liverpool, Hale, Widnes, Warrington, Knutsford, Alderley Edge, Macclesfield, Cat & Fiddle, Buxton, Macclesfield, Knutsford, Warrington, Widnes, Hale, Hunts Cross, Childwall, Widnes, Hale, Mossley Hill, Otterspool Prom.
135.49 miles....9:18:48 ride time....14.5 mph av.... **.* mph max....Specialized Allez.


----------



## middleagecyclist (18 May 2013)

*27 January 2013* *(C4)*​Total 138.5 miles​11 miles Prestwich to Cheadle​127.5 miles Mere 200 audax. Cheadle to Ellesmere and return (packed at Alderley Edge a few miles short due to dodgy knee and dead GPS along unlit and unsigned roads). Nasty headwind and the tailwind fizzled out for the return! Slushy roads with some deep, hub height, floods. Used the heavy bike and was slow. Not the right bike at all if i want to do distance _and_ a decent speed (case for N+1 getting stronger!).​​Audax times: 11h 14m moving time, 11.3 mph average moving speed, 5929 ft ascent (Strava), Santos Travelmaster 2.6 Alu​​*20 February 2013 (C5)*​109.7 miles​Prestwich, Bury, Edenfield, Accrington, Great Harwood, Wilpshire, Ribchester, Longridge (sit down sausage and egg barm with a pot of tea), Woodplumpton, Elswick, Singleton, Blackpool (quick drink stop from a sea front stand), Lytham St Anne's, Kirkham, Preston, Clayton-le-Woods, Chorley (sit down hot apple pie with ice cream and a large coffee at fabulous Frederick's), Adlington, Over Hulton, Farnworth, Stoneclough, Whitefield, Prestwich.​​8h 09m moving time, 13.5 mph average moving speed, 5078 ft ascent (Strava), Verenti Rhigos 0.3​​*02 March 2013 (C6)*​100.1 miles​Prestwich, Manchester, Cheadle Hulme, Wilmslow, Haslington, Weston, Wybunbury, Audlem, Prees Heath (sit down bacon and egg sarnie with two mugs of tea), Tilstock, Ellesmere, Chirk Valley, Gobowen, Hengoed. I didn't follow all my intended route due to the lane climbing out of the Chirk valley resembling something more akin to a muddy stream bed, so was five miles short when I got to my mates. Cue twenty minutes of riding loops on the surrounding lanes to make the century.​​7h 22m moving time, 13.6 average moving speed, 4714 ft ascent (Strava), Verenti Rhigos 0.3​​*20 April 2013 (C7)*​113 miles​Combination of a FNRttC (York to Hull) and a return Saturday Morning Ride Back to York (SMRBtY). A great night and morning. Times reflect the nature of a group ride. A really good shakedown for my new bike - literally as I lost a screw holding on the rear mudguard and the other came loose and started rubbing on the tyre!​​8h 48m moving time, 12.9 mph average moving speed, 1441 ft ascent (Strava), Hewitt Chiltern​​*17 May 2013 (C8)*​100.2 miles​Prestwich, Bury, Burnley, Colne - wonderful Skipton Old Rd to...Skipton - busy and lumpy A59 to Harrogate, Ripon, over the A1M towards Thirsk and then north on lovely B roads to Scotch Corner. Pushing against a northerly all the way.​​8h 15m moving time, 12.1 mph average moving speed, 4422 ft ascent (Strava), Hewitt Chiltern​


----------



## Norry1 (18 May 2013)

Mods can you please add to my previous entry. Ta.

*Saturday 18th May 2013*

The Cotswold Challenge 160k Audax (plus riding to and from)

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/314437652

130.57 miles. Moving Time 8hrs 6mins 11secs. Moving Average speed 16.1mph. Top speed 45.7mph


----------



## middleagecyclist (10 Jun 2013)

*27 January 2013* *(C4)*​Total 138.5 miles​11 miles Prestwich to Cheadle​127.5 miles. Mere 200k Audax​Cheadle to Ellesmere and return (packed at Alderley Edge a few miles short due to dodgy knee and dead GPS along unlit and unsigned roads). Nasty headwind and the tailwind fizzled out for the return! Slushy roads with some deep, hub height, floods. Used the heavy bike and was slow. Not the right bike at all if i want to do distance _and_ a decent speed (case for N+1 getting stronger!).​​Audax times: 11h 14m moving time, 11.3 mph average moving speed, 5929 ft ascent (Strava), Santos Travelmaster​​*20 February 2013 (C5)*​109.7 miles​Prestwich, Bury, Edenfield, Accrington, Great Harwood, Wilpshire, Ribchester, Longridge (sit down sausage and egg barm with a pot of tea), Woodplumpton, Elswick, Singleton, Blackpool (quick drink stop from a sea front stand), Lytham St Anne's, Kirkham, Preston, Clayton-le-Woods, Chorley (sit down hot apple pie with ice cream and a large coffee at fabulous Frederick's), Adlington, Over Hulton, Farnworth, Stoneclough, Whitefield, Prestwich.​​8h 09m moving time, 13.5 mph average moving speed, 5078 ft ascent (Strava), Verenti Rhigos 0.3​​*02 March 2013 (C6)*​100.1 miles​Prestwich, Manchester, Cheadle Hulme, Wilmslow, Haslington, Weston, Wybunbury, Audlem, Prees Heath (sit down bacon and egg sarnie with two mugs of tea), Tilstock, Ellesmere, Chirk Valley, Gobowen, Hengoed. I didn't follow all my intended route due to the lane climbing out of the Chirk valley resembling something more akin to a muddy stream bed, so was five miles short when I got to my mates. Cue twenty minutes of riding loops on the surrounding lanes to make the century.​​7h 22m moving time, 13.6 average moving speed, 4714 ft ascent (Strava), Verenti Rhigos 0.3​​*20 April 2013 (C7)*​113 miles​Combination of a FNRttC (York to Hull) and a return Saturday Morning Ride Back to York (SMRBtY). A great night and morning. Times reflect the nature of a group ride. A really good shakedown for my new bike - literally as I lost a screw holding on the rear mudguard and the other came loose and started rubbing on the tyre!​​8h 48m moving time, 12.9 mph average moving speed, 1441 ft ascent (Strava), Hewitt Chiltern​​*17 May 2013 (C8)*​100.2 miles​Prestwich, Bury, Burnley, Colne - wonderful Skipton Old Rd to...Skipton - busy and lumpy A59 to Harrogate, Ripon, over the A1M towards Thirsk and then north on lovely B roads to Scotch Corner. Pushing against a northerly all the way.​​8h 15m moving time, 12.1 mph average moving speed, 4422 ft ascent (Strava), Hewitt Chiltern​​*09 June 2013 (12)*​127 miles. Good Companions 200k Audax​Mytholmroyd, Todmorden, Padiham, Whalley, Longridge, Fullwood, Great Eccleston, Cockerham, Glasson Dock, Oakenclough, Bleasdale, Chipping, Whalley, Padiham, Todmorden, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake, Blackstone Edge, Mytholmroyd.​​Glorious day for bike riding. Joined the end of the route of some other audaxers doing 600k events. Could tell the difference the extra 400k makes. No attacking the hills and very little chatting from them. Not surprising really.​​8h 42m moving time, 14.6 mph average moving speed, 5757 ft ascent (Strava), Hewitt Chiltern​


----------



## Norry1 (19 Jun 2013)

*Wednesday 19th June*

Shropshire Hills Ride with Russell from work.

http://app.strava.com/activities/61528832#

100.7 miles. Moving Time 6hrs 32mins 50secs. Moving Average speed 15.4mph. Top speed 41.9mph

7,843 feet of climbing. Yes, it was hilly!

Mods - please move to my earlier post. Thanks.


----------



## sittingbull (23 Jun 2013)

*1st Jan 2013*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Warrington, Knutsford, Macclesfield, Wilmslow, Knutsford, Warrington, Widnes, Huyton, City Centre, Sefton Park, Otterspool Prom. Tail-wind (out), head-wind (back), a few showers.
101.36 miles....6:51:49 ride time....14.7 mph av.... 26.3 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*16th Feb 2013*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Warrington, Knutsford, Macclesfield, Cat & Fiddle, Buxton _and return._
102.39 miles....6:36:57 ride time....15.4 mph av.... 34.4 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*30th March 2013*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Runcorn, Frodsham, Delamere, Cotebrook, Weaverham, Northwich, Winsford, Delamere, Weaverham, Warrington, Huyton, Sefton Park, Otterspool Prom. Cold.
104.13 miles....7:13:33 ride time....14.4 mph av.... 30.2 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*10th April 2013*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Runcorn, Frodsham, Tarvin, Holt, Wrexham, Ruabon, Llangollen, Horseshoe Pass, Llandegla, Penyffordd, Chester, Helsby, Frodsham, Runcorn, Widnes, South Liverpool.
120.78 miles....8:03:36 ride time....14.9 mph av.... 34.6 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*7th May 2013*
South Liverpool, Hale, Widnes, Warrington, Knutsford, Alderley Edge, Macclesfield, Cat & Fiddle, Buxton, Macclesfield, Knutsford, Warrington, Widnes, Hale, Hunts Cross, Childwall, Widnes, Hale, Mossley Hill, Otterspool Prom.
135.49 miles....9:18:48 ride time....14.5 mph av.... **.* mph max....Specialized Allez.

*18th June 2013*
South Liverpool, Bootle, Seaforth, Waterloo, Crosby, Hightown, Formby, Southport, Tarleton, Sollom, Burscough, Ormskirk, Burscough, Scarrisbrick, Ainsdale, Great Crosby, Bootle, Toxteth, Mossley Hill, Allerton, Garston, Hale, South Liverpool.
103.96 miles....6:04:31 ride time....17.1 mph av.... 27.0 mph max....Specialized Allez.


----------



## Trickedem (7 Jul 2013)

Trickedem said:


> 1st Jan. Rochester, Upchurch, Whitstable, Margate, Minster, Shadoxhurst, Marden, Aylesford and Home. 130.9 miles. Nice bright day, but a bit windy
> 
> 3rd Feb. Rochester, Chartham Downs, East Studdal, Dover, New Romney, Brook, Ringlestone Road, Aylesford, Wouldham, Rochester. 127.2 miles. Dull Cold Day, very bad headwind.
> 
> ...


 

8th July. Rutland Weekend 300km. Baldock Oundle, Rutland, Bottesford and Back. 189 miles 12.44 hours. Moving avg 14.9mph.


----------



## sittingbull (7 Jul 2013)

*1st Jan 2013*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Warrington, Knutsford, Macclesfield, Wilmslow, Knutsford, Warrington, Widnes, Huyton, City Centre, Sefton Park, Otterspool Prom. Tail-wind (out), head-wind (back), a few showers.
101.36 miles....6:51:49 ride time....14.7 mph av.... 26.3 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*16th Feb 2013*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Warrington, Knutsford, Macclesfield, Cat & Fiddle, Buxton _and return._
102.39 miles....6:36:57 ride time....15.4 mph av.... 34.4 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*30th March 2013*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Runcorn, Frodsham, Delamere, Cotebrook, Weaverham, Northwich, Winsford, Delamere, Weaverham, Warrington, Huyton, Sefton Park, Otterspool Prom. Cold.
104.13 miles....7:13:33 ride time....14.4 mph av.... 30.2 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*10th April 2013*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Runcorn, Frodsham, Tarvin, Holt, Wrexham, Ruabon, Llangollen, Horseshoe Pass, Llandegla, Penyffordd, Chester, Helsby, Frodsham, Runcorn, Widnes, South Liverpool.
120.78 miles....8:03:36 ride time....14.9 mph av.... 34.6 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*7th May 2013*
South Liverpool, Hale, Widnes, Warrington, Knutsford, Alderley Edge, Macclesfield, Cat & Fiddle, Buxton, Macclesfield, Knutsford, Warrington, Widnes, Hale, Hunts Cross, Childwall, Widnes, Hale, Mossley Hill, Otterspool Prom.
135.49 miles....9:18:48 ride time....14.5 mph av.... **.* mph max....Specialized Allez.

*18th June 2013*
South Liverpool, Bootle, Seaforth, Waterloo, Crosby, Hightown, Formby, Southport, Tarleton, Sollom, Burscough, Ormskirk, Burscough, Scarrisbrick, Ainsdale, Great Crosby, Bootle, Toxteth, Mossley Hill, Allerton, Garston, Hale, South Liverpool.
103.96 miles....6:04:31 ride time....17.1 mph av.... 27.0 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*6th July 2013*
South Liverpool, Old Swan, Prescot, St. Helens, Newton-le-Willows, Leigh, Astley, Farnworth, Radcliffe, Bury, Rochdale, Littleborough, Hebden Bridge _and return._ Hot.
117.06 miles....7:44:06 ride time....15.1 mph av.... 37.2 mph max....Specialized Allez.


----------



## HLaB (8 Jul 2013)

6th July - Free wheeled down a hill at 26.5mph for 9miles then shuffled through a queue for another mile; then came the official event, probably my slowest ever century 109miles in the French Alps, 9hours 40minutes (11.3mph moving) with 15906ft of climbing.


----------



## Norry1 (13 Jul 2013)

*12th Jan 2013*
The Marlborough Connection Perm. 200k Audax (NW04). Woodstock - Hungerford - Wootton Bassett - Lechlade - Woodstock. 

128.3 miles: Moving Average 14.0 mph. Moving Time 9hrs 8mins 46secs
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/261253691. Secteur Elite


*16th Feb 2013*
The Sunrise Audax plus 26 extra miles.

101.6 miles. Moving average 15.3mph. Moving time 6hrs 38mins 51 secs. Max Speed 40.1mph
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/273993209 Secteur Elite 


*25th March 2013*

Most of the Action Medical Research 100 Mile Sportive Route (with a donation for the privilege) with a friend, Johnny.

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/288852125

Moving time, 7hrs 20mins 48 secs. Average moving speed 14.9mph. Average temp zero centigrade.

*Saturday 20th April 2013*

The Heart of England 300k Audax (plus 3 miles to and from)

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/300718908

191.85 miles. Moving Time 12hrs 34mins 55 secs. Moving Average speed 15.2mph. Top speed 44.6mph

Total distance including rides to and from start, 194.8 miles

*Saturday 18th May 2013*

The Cotswold Challenge 160k Audax (plus riding to and from)

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/314437652

130.57 miles. Moving Time 8hrs 6mins 11secs. Moving Average speed 16.1mph. Top speed 45.7mph

*Wednesday 19th June*

Shropshire Hills Ride with Russell from work.

http://app.strava.com/activities/61528832#

100.7 miles. Moving Time 6hrs 32mins 50secs. Moving Average speed 15.4mph. Top speed 41.9mph

7,843 feet of climbing. Yes, it was hilly!


*Thursday 11th July 2013*

Part of Alps Attack! Cole de Glandon, Croix de Fer, Vizille, Venosc

Ride captured in 2 parts as I saved the climb at the Croix de Fer.

http://app.strava.com/activities/66592864 and http://app.strava.com/activities/66592889

104.22 miles. Moving Time 7hrs, 18 mins 9 seconds. Top speed 51mph

8,4 91 feet of climbing. Truly stunning

*Sunday 4th August 2013*

Inaugural Prudential RideLondon 2013. 100 miles (plus 6 and a bit miles before and after)

http://app.strava.com/activities/72210667

Moving time and elapsed time both 4hrs 49mins (in official results)

Av speed 20.6mph

Absolutely brilliant

*Sunday 29th September 2013*

Single handed ride - Warwick to Bicester and then just followed my nose. Saw some lovely scenery and the weather just got better as the day went on. Left it a bit late this month due to a couple of things 

http://www.strava.com/activities/85772257

100.93 miles: Moving Time 6hrs, 26 mins 53 seconds.

4,774 feet of climbing.

*26th October 2013*
Another single handed ride - Warwick to Banbury and then free form from there. Didn't have much in the tank today and there was lots of wind about. 

104.8 miles: Moving Average 14.9 mph. Moving Time 7hrs 2mins 9secs
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/395755907

3.717 feet of climbing. Cannondale CaadX 105


*17th November 2013*
I set my compass to East and followed my nose. Roads were very damp, muddy and slippy. Chilly but not too cold.

103.5 miles: Moving Average 15.3 mph. Moving Time 6hrs 42mins 28secs
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/405557735

4,911 feet of climbing. Cannondale CaadX 105

*13th December 2013*I set my compass to North West and followed my nose. Forecast was heavy rain all day. Luckily, it waited until I'd done 55 miles before it started. Quite warm for mid-December. Still, got it done 

101.1 miles: Moving Average 15.2 mph. Moving Time 6hrs 39mins 19secs

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/415273666

4,692 feet of climbing. Cannondale CaadX 105


----------



## middleagecyclist (22 Jul 2013)

*27 January 2013* *(C4)*
Total 138.5 miles
11 miles Prestwich to Cheadle
127.5 miles. Mere 200k Audax
Cheadle to Ellesmere and return (packed at Alderley Edge a few miles short due to dodgy knee and dead GPS along unlit and unsigned roads). Nasty headwind and the tailwind fizzled out for the return! Slushy roads with some deep, hub height, floods.

Used the heavy bike and was slow. Not the right bike at all if i want to do distance _and_ a decent speed (case for N+1 getting stronger!).

Audax times: 11h 14m moving time, 11.3 mph average moving speed, 5929 ft ascent (Strava), Santos Travelmaster

*20 February 2013 (C5)*
109.7 miles
Prestwich, Bury, Edenfield, Accrington, Great Harwood, Wilpshire, Ribchester, Longridge (sit down sausage and egg barm with a pot of tea), Woodplumpton, Elswick, Singleton, Blackpool (quick drink stop from a sea front stand), Lytham St Anne's, Kirkham, Preston, Clayton-le-Woods, Chorley (sit down hot apple pie with ice cream and a large coffee at fabulous Frederick's), Adlington, Over Hulton, Farnworth, Stoneclough, Whitefield, Prestwich.

8h 09m moving time, 13.5 mph average moving speed, 5078 ft ascent (Strava), Verenti Rhigos 0.3

*02 March 2013 (C6)*
100.1 miles
Prestwich, Manchester, Cheadle Hulme, Wilmslow, Haslington, Weston, Wybunbury, Audlem, Prees Heath (sit down bacon and egg sarnie with two mugs of tea), Tilstock, Ellesmere, Chirk Valley, Gobowen, Hengoed.

I didn't follow all my intended route due to the lane climbing out of the Chirk valley resembling something more akin to a muddy stream bed, so was five miles short when I got to my mates. Cue twenty minutes of riding loops on the surrounding lanes to make the century.

7h 22m moving time, 13.6 average moving speed, 4714 ft ascent (Strava), Verenti Rhigos 0.3

*20 April 2013 (C7)*
113 miles
Combination of a FNRttC (York to Hull) and a return Saturday Morning Ride Back to York (SMRBtY). A great night and morning. Times reflect the nature of a group ride. A really good shakedown for my new bike - literally as I lost a screw holding on the rear mudguard and the other came loose and started rubbing on the tyre!

8h 48m moving time, 12.9 mph average moving speed, 1441 ft ascent (Strava), Hewitt Chiltern

*17 May 2013 (C8)*
100.2 miles
Prestwich, Bury, Burnley, Colne - wonderful Skipton Old Rd to...Skipton - busy and lumpy A59 to Harrogate, Ripon, over the A1M towards Thirsk and then north on lovely B roads to Scotch Corner. Pushing against a northerly all the way.

8h 15m moving time, 12.1 mph average moving speed, 4422 ft ascent (Strava), Hewitt Chiltern

*09 June 2013 (12)*
127 miles. Good Companions 200k Audax
Mytholmroyd, Todmorden, Padiham, Whalley, Longridge, Fullwood, Great Eccleston, Cockerham, Glasson Dock, Oakenclough, Bleasdale, Chipping, Whalley, Padiham, Todmorden, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake, Blackstone Edge, Mytholmroyd.

Glorious day for bike riding. Joined the end of the route of some other audaxers doing 600k events. Could tell the difference the extra 400k makes. No attacking the hills and very little chatting from them. Not surprising really.

8h 42m moving time, 14.6 mph average moving speed, 5757 ft ascent (Strava), Hewitt Chiltern

*21 July 2013 (15)*
129.7 miles
Stannington (nr Morpeth), skirted Newcastle and crossed the Tyne on the North-South Shields passenger ferry, Sunderland, NCN 1 for a fair bit (quite rough in parts - first puncture), Shotton, skirted Middlesborough, Middleton Tyas (second puncture - a pinch flat as I hadn't inflated the tyre hard enough from the first!), Scorton for a bite at the pub, passed Northallerton, Thirsk, NCN 657 and NCN 65 along lovely country lanes into York and the train home. Great day but quite hot at times.

9h 7m moving time, 14.2 mph average moving speed, 1909 ft ascent (Strava), Hewitt Chiltern


----------



## HLaB (3 Aug 2013)

3rd of August - 111miles in 6h32m20s (17mph) and 3,222 foot of climbing. It started with a very fast Early Birds Club Run (Peterborough, Awalton, Bullock Road, Great Gidding, Winwick, Clopton, Thurning, Barnwell, Oundle, Lower and Upper Benefield, Clapthorn, Southwick, Deene, Laxton, Blatherwycke, Kings Cliffe, Apethorpe (where it all got too fast for me and I was dropped), Woodnewton, Fotheringhay, Elton, Awalton, Peterborough). I then popped back to the flat for a banana sandwich and fluid and headed out on a wee Recovery Ride concentrating on Cadence (Peterborough, Awalton, Bullock Road, Haddon, Stilton, Great Gidding, Winwick, Clopton, Thurning, Luddington, Hemington, Polebrook, Oundle, Fotheringhay, Elton, Awalton, Peterborough).

PS, Can a mod please merge this with my OP


----------



## middleagecyclist (5 Aug 2013)

*27 January 2013 (C4)*
Total 138.5 miles
11 miles Prestwich to Cheadle
127.5 miles. Mere 200k Audax
Cheadle to Ellesmere and return (packed at Alderley Edge a few miles short due to dodgy knee and dead GPS along unlit and unsigned roads). Nasty headwind and the tailwind fizzled out for the return! Slushy roads with some deep, hub height, floods.

Used the heavy bike and was slow. Not the right bike at all if i want to do distance _and_ a decent speed (case for N+1 getting stronger!).

Audax times: 11h 14m moving time, 11.3 mph average moving speed, 5929 ft ascent (Strava), Santos Travelmaster

*20 February 2013 (C5)*
109.7 miles
Prestwich, Bury, Edenfield, Accrington, Great Harwood, Wilpshire, Ribchester, Longridge (sit down sausage and egg barm with a pot of tea), Woodplumpton, Elswick, Singleton, Blackpool (quick drink stop from a sea front stand), Lytham St Anne's, Kirkham, Preston, Clayton-le-Woods, Chorley (sit down hot apple pie with ice cream and a large coffee at fabulous Frederick's), Adlington, Over Hulton, Farnworth, Stoneclough, Whitefield, Prestwich.

8h 09m moving time, 13.5 mph average moving speed, 5078 ft ascent (Strava), Verenti Rhigos 0.3

*02 March 2013 (C6)*
100.1 miles
Prestwich, Manchester, Cheadle Hulme, Wilmslow, Haslington, Weston, Wybunbury, Audlem, Prees Heath (sit down bacon and egg sarnie with two mugs of tea), Tilstock, Ellesmere, Chirk Valley, Gobowen, Hengoed.

I didn't follow all my intended route due to the lane climbing out of the Chirk valley resembling something more akin to a muddy stream bed, so was five miles short when I got to my mates. Cue twenty minutes of riding loops on the surrounding lanes to make the century.

7h 22m moving time, 13.6 average moving speed, 4714 ft ascent (Strava), Verenti Rhigos 0.3

*20 April 2013 (C7)*
113 miles
Combination of a FNRttC (York to Hull) and a return Saturday Morning Ride Back to York (SMRBtY). A great night and morning. Times reflect the nature of a group ride. A really good shakedown for my new bike - literally as I lost a screw holding on the rear mudguard and the other came loose and started rubbing on the tyre!

8h 48m moving time, 12.9 mph average moving speed, 1441 ft ascent (Strava), Hewitt Chiltern

*17 May 2013 (C8)*
100.2 miles
Prestwich, Bury, Burnley, Colne - wonderful Skipton Old Rd to...Skipton - busy and lumpy A59 to Harrogate, Ripon, over the A1M towards Thirsk and then north on lovely B roads to Scotch Corner. Pushing against a northerly all the way.

8h 15m moving time, 12.1 mph average moving speed, 4422 ft ascent (Strava), Hewitt Chiltern

*09 June 2013 (C15)*
129.7 miles
Stannington (nr Morpeth), skirted Newcastle and crossed the Tyne on the North-South Shields passenger ferry, Sunderland, NCN 1 for a fair bit (quite rough in parts - first puncture), Shotton, skirted Middlesborough, Middleton Tyas (second puncture - a pinch flat as I hadn't inflated the tyre hard enough from the first!), Scorton for a bite at the pub, passed Northallerton, Thirsk, NCN 657 and NCN 65 along lovely country lanes into York and the train home. Great day but quite hot at times.

9h 7m moving time, 14.2 mph average moving speed, 1909 ft ascent (Strava), Hewitt Chiltern

*01 August 2013 (C20)*
139.5 miles
Day 5 of London-Edinburgh-London.

Started from Market Rasen about 09.00hrs after a 4 hour sleep following a 5 hour night ride from Pocklington. Didn't feel too tired as the thought of completing LEL was really lifting my energy levels. The weather forecast was for a hot one with a headwind all the way and this across some very flat Lincolnshire countryside - it was never going to be my fastest section!

Nice lanes from Market Rasen in the pleasant morning air to Woodhall Spa for an ice cream/coke break while watching a few fellow audaxers pass, then onto the quiet road running alongside the River Witham. Well, normally quiet except today I was passing right under the path of several jet fighters doing clockwise circuits. Made my fillings rattle they did!

After leaving the river side I moved onto the arrow straight and flat Holland Fen road and started to notice the heat and headwind but still felt OK. Some still quiet(ish) roads into the control at Kirton and then onto and thru Spalding. The heat and also lack of sleep of the last 5 days now forced a stop on a grass verge for 40 mins of recuperative napping. I was aware of some other audaxers passing by as well as the odd car but felt rested when my alarm sounded.

The heat and wind when I got going was like cycling into a giant hairdryer. No chance for sweat to pour down your face as it evaporated as soon as it made an appearance. I had made sure to bring plenty of water so was taking frequent drinks and just slowly plodding away with my head down. After 10 mins I spied a fellow audaxer ahead and soon caught up. It turned out to be Francesca who I had provided with a fast tow for the last 15k into Market Rasen in the early hours of this very morning (it seemed like a different day though).

She'd been having a breather and was now ready to go so we decided to work together on the next section. We kept leap frogging each other every couple of minutes and this sure made it easier having a break from the h/wind. Francesca is also a very attractive lady from Venice and it was a real pleasure to draft behind her, although I made sure i did more than my share up front! After a while we stopped while she necked some painkillers and I found out she was having lots of back pain and was out of time but planned to cycle back to London anyway.

We carried on to Thorney where I suggested we stop for a refreshing drink at the Rose and Crown. While I had two pints of Shandy and Francesca managed a pint of lemonade we were met by incredulous stares from the local drinkers when we told them what we were doing. They had seen lots of cyclists passing thru but were at loss as to what was going on. I love actually seeing jaws drop.

Soon back on the road, Francesca decided she needed to rest and stretch her back. She told me to carry on though so, with some reluctance (as we'd been working so well together you understand) i did. I only carried on for a couple of km and then decided I too needed to stop as my feet were getting hot spots. A few more audaxers passed and with my feet feeling better I decided to tag onto a group of 3 which included @wilkyboy.

We didn't get very far when we came to standing traffic and blue flashing lights. Two LELers were off thier bikes and being back-boarded by paramedics while police took statements. As an emergency nurse I would have been happy to stop and help but both were concious and being expertly tended already so I carried on. I was alone though now as the group had fractured. Stopping in a layby a short while later for a break from the wind and time to phone my wife, I was passed by @Trickedem and soon caught up with him for a pleasant few km together into the control at St Ives.

I was feeling really good now. Only one more control at Great Easton and then the finish was in sight. I was stamped, fed and watered and back on the road within 30 mins or so. I set off alone into the early evening after picking up some fresh AAs for my front light from the local Shell station. Leaving St Ives over the bridge I noticed 3 cyclists ahead and sprinted after them and asked to join them for some shared riding.

This was very pleasant section for me although I've read some people found it a bit of a killer - hilly with tired legs at the end of the day. I suppose it all depends on how much rest/food/fluid you've had as well as how your body and mind are holding together. The group grew as we were joined by quite a few others. I found I was stopping at the top of hills and and having to wait for others to catch up. So, while i'd been enjoying the company and chat when it got properly dark I decided to stop waiting and just go at my own pace.

I was soon flying down country lanes and powering up the other side. I was passing lots of slow moving groups of cyclists who by now could be seen for a mile or so ahead when the terrain allowed by virtue of their bike lights. I then almost had an off when I came to a nice descent and rise which i set off down at speed - my light picking out the way. A cyclist was at the bottom of the dip, weaving about and I shouted I was about to pass which I think caused him to wobble even more and so my gap began to close. I was doing about 45kph and there was no chance to brake in time and the gap was going to be very tight. I got thru without any collision and shouted a sorry over my shoulder. I resolved to be more careful for the rest of the section. I might be feeling fine but there were lots of slow and tired cyclists now and I needed to give them some courtesy.

After what seemed like no time at all i found my self passing thru Great Easton. My GPS track indicated i carry for a couple of km so I did and ended up on a dark unlit lane with church ahead of me. This was not what I was expecting. Rounding the next bend though I spied some lights and then two volunteers who started to clap me as I pulled into the control. This was a small communal hall, rather than the big schools I'd gotten used to. Time for some scran and lots to drink and then the final section to Loughton and the end of LEL. Just 45 km to cover and 6 hrs 45 mins to do it in. What could possibly go wrong?

12h 3m moving time, 11.6 mph average moving speed, 1867 ft ascent (Strava), Hewitt Chiltern

*28 September 2013 (C22)*
193.4 miles. Full Monty 300k Audax
Solo nocturnal ride of the permanent version of this Audax after finishing a run of night shifts in order to fit in my Century challenge and to complete a Super Randonneur series. Weather was OK but dark lanes at night were a bit boring and slow at times. Almost came a cropper when a badger ran out in front of me. Hard getting enough sustenance and fluids and deviated slightly into Shrewsbury for a stop at McDonalds (a story in itself at 04:00hrs on a Sunday morning!).

15h 0m moving time, 12.9 mph average moving speed, 5399 ft ascent (Strava), Hewitt Chiltern


----------



## Norry1 (5 Aug 2013)

*Sunday 4th August 2013*

Inaugural Prudential RideLondon 2013. 100 miles (plus 6 and a bit miles before and after)

http://app.strava.com/activities/72210667

Moving time and elapsed time both 4hrs 49mins (in official results)

Av speed 20.6mph

Absolutely brilliant

Mods, please add to my earlier post - thanks.


----------



## sittingbull (12 Aug 2013)

*1st Jan 2013*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Warrington, Knutsford, Macclesfield, Wilmslow, Knutsford, Warrington, Widnes, Huyton, City Centre, Sefton Park, Otterspool Prom. Tail-wind (out), head-wind (back), a few showers.
101.36 miles....6:51:49 ride time....14.7 mph av.... 26.3 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*16th Feb 2013*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Warrington, Knutsford, Macclesfield, Cat & Fiddle, Buxton _and return._
102.39 miles....6:36:57 ride time....15.4 mph av.... 34.4 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*30th March 2013*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Runcorn, Frodsham, Delamere, Cotebrook, Weaverham, Northwich, Winsford, Delamere, Weaverham, Warrington, Huyton, Sefton Park, Otterspool Prom. Cold.
104.13 miles....7:13:33 ride time....14.4 mph av.... 30.2 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*10th April 2013*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Runcorn, Frodsham, Tarvin, Holt, Wrexham, Ruabon, Llangollen, Horseshoe Pass, Llandegla, Penyffordd, Chester, Helsby, Frodsham, Runcorn, Widnes, South Liverpool.
120.78 miles....8:03:36 ride time....14.9 mph av.... 34.6 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*7th May 2013*
South Liverpool, Hale, Widnes, Warrington, Knutsford, Alderley Edge, Macclesfield, Cat & Fiddle, Buxton, Macclesfield, Knutsford, Warrington, Widnes, Hale, Hunts Cross, Childwall, Widnes, Hale, Mossley Hill, Otterspool Prom.
135.49 miles....9:18:48 ride time....14.5 mph av.... **.* mph max....Specialized Allez.

*18th June 2013*
South Liverpool, Bootle, Seaforth, Waterloo, Crosby, Hightown, Formby, Southport, Tarleton, Sollom, Burscough, Ormskirk, Burscough, Scarrisbrick, Ainsdale, Great Crosby, Bootle, Toxteth, Mossley Hill, Allerton, Garston, Hale, South Liverpool.
103.96 miles....6:04:31 ride time....17.1 mph av.... 27.0 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*6th July 2013*
South Liverpool, Old Swan, Prescot, St. Helens, Newton-le-Willows, Leigh, Astley, Farnworth, Radcliffe, Bury, Rochdale, Littleborough, Hebden Bridge _and return._ Hot.
117.06 miles....7:44:06 ride time....15.1 mph av.... 37.2 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*11th August 2013*
South Liverpool, West Derby, Knowsley, Billinge, Wigan, Horwich, Bolton, Ramsbottom, Rossendale, Burnley, Nelson, Colne _and return._
132.18 miles....8:49:16 ride time....14.9 mph av.... 41.0 mph max....Specialized Allez.


----------



## sittingbull (6 Sep 2013)

*1st Jan 2013*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Warrington, Knutsford, Macclesfield, Wilmslow, Knutsford, Warrington, Widnes, Huyton, City Centre, Sefton Park, Otterspool Prom. Tail-wind (out), head-wind (back), a few showers.
101.36 miles....6:51:49 ride time....14.7 mph av.... 26.3 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*16th Feb 2013*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Warrington, Knutsford, Macclesfield, Cat & Fiddle, Buxton _and return._
102.39 miles....6:36:57 ride time....15.4 mph av.... 34.4 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*30th March 2013*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Runcorn, Frodsham, Delamere, Cotebrook, Weaverham, Northwich, Winsford, Delamere, Weaverham, Warrington, Huyton, Sefton Park, Otterspool Prom. Cold.
104.13 miles....7:13:33 ride time....14.4 mph av.... 30.2 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*10th April 2013*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Runcorn, Frodsham, Tarvin, Holt, Wrexham, Ruabon, Llangollen, Horseshoe Pass, Llandegla, Penyffordd, Chester, Helsby, Frodsham, Runcorn, Widnes, South Liverpool.
120.78 miles....8:03:36 ride time....14.9 mph av.... 34.6 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*7th May 2013*
South Liverpool, Hale, Widnes, Warrington, Knutsford, Alderley Edge, Macclesfield, Cat & Fiddle, Buxton, Macclesfield, Knutsford, Warrington, Widnes, Hale, Hunts Cross, Childwall, Widnes, Hale, Mossley Hill, Otterspool Prom.
135.49 miles....9:18:48 ride time....14.5 mph av.... **.* mph max....Specialized Allez.

*18th June 2013*
South Liverpool, Bootle, Seaforth, Waterloo, Crosby, Hightown, Formby, Southport, Tarleton, Sollom, Burscough, Ormskirk, Burscough, Scarrisbrick, Ainsdale, Great Crosby, Bootle, Toxteth, Mossley Hill, Allerton, Garston, Hale, South Liverpool.
103.96 miles....6:04:31 ride time....17.1 mph av.... 27.0 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*6th July 2013*
South Liverpool, Old Swan, Prescot, St. Helens, Newton-le-Willows, Leigh, Astley, Farnworth, Radcliffe, Bury, Rochdale, Littleborough, Hebden Bridge _and return._ Hot.
117.06 miles....7:44:06 ride time....15.1 mph av.... 37.2 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*11th August 2013*
South Liverpool, West Derby, Knowsley, Billinge, Wigan, Horwich, Bolton, Ramsbottom, Rossendale, Burnley, Nelson, Colne _and return._
132.18 miles....8:49:16 ride time....14.9 mph av.... 41.0 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*4th September 2013*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Runcorn, Frodsham, Delamere, Tarporley, Spurstow, Ridley, Bickley Moss, Whitchurch, Tilstock, Quina Brook, Wem, Harmer Hill, Albrighton, Shrewsbury, Dorrington, Leebotwood, Church Stretton _and return._
151.76 miles....9:45:01 ride time....15.5 mph av.... 31.9 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*6th October 2013*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Runcorn, Frodsham, Delamere, Sandiway, Marton, Church Minshull, Crewe, Betley, Madeley Heath, Keele, Newcastle-under-Lyme _and return._
105.91 miles....6:11:16 ride time....17.1 mph av.... 34.4 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*7th November 2013*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Runcorn, Sutton Weaver, Comberbach, Pickmere, Plumley, Lower Peover, Goostrey, Holmes Chapel, Congleton _and return._
103.46 miles....6:39:23 ride time....15.5 mph av.... 30.8 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*3rd December 2013*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Warrington, Lymm, Altrincham, Cheadle Hulme, Hazel Grove, New Mills, Furness Vale _and return._
103.96 miles....6:23:15 ride time....16.2 mph av.... 32.0 mph max....Specialized Allez.


----------



## Norry1 (29 Sep 2013)

*Sunday 29th September 2013*

Single handed ride - Warwick to Bicester and then just followed my nose. Saw some lovely scenery and the weather just got better as the day went on. Left it a bit late this month due to a couple of things 

http://www.strava.com/activities/85772257

100.93 miles: Moving Time 6hrs, 26 mins 53 seconds. 

4,774 feet of climbing. 

Mods - please add to my previous post - Ta


----------



## middleagecyclist (29 Sep 2013)

*27 January 2013 (C4)*
Total 138.5 miles
11 miles Prestwich to Cheadle
127.5 miles. Mere 200k Audax
Cheadle to Ellesmere and return (packed at Alderley Edge a few miles short due to dodgy knee and dead GPS along unlit and unsigned roads). Nasty headwind and the tailwind fizzled out for the return! Slushy roads with some deep, hub height, floods.

Used the heavy bike and was slow. Not the right bike at all if i want to do distance _and_ a decent speed (case for N+1 getting stronger!).

Audax times: 11h 14m moving time, 11.3 mph average moving speed, 5929 ft ascent (Strava), Santos Travelmaster

*20 February 2013 (C5)*
109.7 miles
Prestwich, Bury, Edenfield, Accrington, Great Harwood, Wilpshire, Ribchester, Longridge (sit down sausage and egg barm with a pot of tea), Woodplumpton, Elswick, Singleton, Blackpool (quick drink stop from a sea front stand), Lytham St Anne's, Kirkham, Preston, Clayton-le-Woods, Chorley (sit down hot apple pie with ice cream and a large coffee at fabulous Frederick's), Adlington, Over Hulton, Farnworth, Stoneclough, Whitefield, Prestwich.

8h 09m moving time, 13.5 mph average moving speed, 5078 ft ascent (Strava), Verenti Rhigos 0.3

*02 March 2013 (C6)*
100.1 miles
Prestwich, Manchester, Cheadle Hulme, Wilmslow, Haslington, Weston, Wybunbury, Audlem, Prees Heath (sit down bacon and egg sarnie with two mugs of tea), Tilstock, Ellesmere, Chirk Valley, Gobowen, Hengoed.

I didn't follow all my intended route due to the lane climbing out of the Chirk valley resembling something more akin to a muddy stream bed, so was five miles short when I got to my mates. Cue twenty minutes of riding loops on the surrounding lanes to make the century.

7h 22m moving time, 13.6 average moving speed, 4714 ft ascent (Strava), Verenti Rhigos 0.3

*20 April 2013 (C7)*
113 miles
Combination of a FNRttC (York to Hull) and a return Saturday Morning Ride Back to York (SMRBtY). A great night and morning. Times reflect the nature of a group ride. A really good shakedown for my new bike - literally as I lost a screw holding on the rear mudguard and the other came loose and started rubbing on the tyre!

8h 48m moving time, 12.9 mph average moving speed, 1441 ft ascent (Strava), Hewitt Chiltern

*17 May 2013 (C8)*
100.2 miles
Prestwich, Bury, Burnley, Colne - wonderful Skipton Old Rd to...Skipton - busy and lumpy A59 to Harrogate, Ripon, over the A1M towards Thirsk and then north on lovely B roads to Scotch Corner. Pushing against a northerly all the way.

8h 15m moving time, 12.1 mph average moving speed, 4422 ft ascent (Strava), Hewitt Chiltern

*09 June 2013 (12)*
127 miles. Good Companions 200k Audax
Mytholmroyd, Todmorden, Padiham, Whalley, Longridge, Fullwood, Great Eccleston, Cockerham, Glasson Dock, Oakenclough, Bleasdale, Chipping, Whalley, Padiham, Todmorden, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake, Blackstone Edge, Mytholmroyd.

Glorious day for bike riding. Joined the end of the route of some other audaxers doing 600k events. Could tell the difference the extra 400k makes. No attacking the hills and very little chatting from them. Not surprising really.

8h 42m moving time, 14.6 mph average moving speed, 5757 ft ascent (Strava), Hewitt Chiltern

*21 July 2013 (15)*
129.7 miles
Stannington (nr Morpeth), skirted Newcastle and crossed the Tyne on the North-South Shields passenger ferry, Sunderland, NCN 1 for a fair bit (quite rough in parts - first puncture), Shotton, skirted Middlesborough, Middleton Tyas (second puncture - a pinch flat as I hadn't inflated the tyre hard enough from the first!), Scorton for a bite at the pub, passed Northallerton, Thirsk, NCN 657 and NCN 65 along lovely country lanes into York and the train home. Great day but quite hot at times.

9h 7m moving time, 14.2 mph average moving speed, 1909 ft ascent (Strava), Hewitt Chiltern

*01 August 2013 (20)*
139.5 miles
Day 5 of London-Edinburgh-London.

Started from Market Rasen about 09.00hrs after a 4 hour sleep following a 5 hour night ride from Pocklington. Didn't feel too tired as the thought of completing LEL was really lifting my energy levels. The weather forecast was for a hot one with a headwind all the way and this across some very flat Lincolnshire countryside - it was never going to be my fastest section!

Nice lanes from Market Rasen in the pleasant morning air to Woodhall Spa for an ice cream/coke break while watching a few fellow audaxers pass, then onto the quiet road running alongside the River Witham. Well, normally quiet except today I was passing right under the path of several jet fighters doing clockwise circuits. Made my fillings rattle they did!

After leaving the river side I moved onto the arrow straight and flat Holland Fen road and started to notice the heat and headwind but still felt OK. Some still quiet(ish) roads into the control at Kirton and then onto and thru Spalding. The heat and also lack of sleep of the last 5 days now forced a stop on a grass verge for 40 mins of recuperative napping. I was aware of some other audaxers passing by as well as the odd car but felt rested when my alarm sounded.

The heat and wind when I got going was like cycling into a giant hairdryer. No chance for sweat to pour down your face as it evaporated as soon as it made an appearance. I had made sure to bring plenty of water so was taking frequent drinks and just slowly plodding away with my head down. After 10 mins I spied a fellow audaxer ahead and soon caught up. It turned out to be Francesca who I had provided with a fast tow for the last 15k into Market Rasen in the early hours of this very morning (it seemed like a different day though).

She'd been having a breather and was now ready to go so we decided to work together on the next section. We kept leap frogging each other every couple of minutes and this sure made it easier having a break from the h/wind. Francesca is also a very attractive lady from Venice and it was a real pleasure to draft behind her, although I made sure i did more than my share up front! After a while we stopped while she necked some painkillers and I found out she was having lots of back pain and was out of time but planned to cycle back to London anyway.

We carried on to Thorney where I suggested we stop for a refreshing drink at the Rose and Crown. While I had two pints of Shandy and Francesca managed a pint of lemonade we were met by incredulous stares from the local drinkers when we told them what we were doing. They had seen lots of cyclists passing thru but were at loss as to what was going on. I love actually seeing jaws drop.

Soon back on the road, Francesca decided she needed to rest and stretch her back. She told me to carry on though so, with some reluctance (as we'd been working so well together you understand) i did. I only carried on for a couple of km and then decided I too needed to stop as my feet were getting hot spots. A few more audaxers passed and with my feet feeling better I decided to tag onto a group of 3 which included @wilkyboy.

We didn't get very far when we came to standing traffic and blue flashing lights. Two LELers were off thier bikes and being back-boarded by paramedics while police took statements. As an emergency nurse I would have been happy to stop and help but both were concious and being expertly tended already so I carried on. I was alone though now as the group had fractured. Stopping in a layby a short while later for a break from the wind and time to phone my wife, I was passed by @Trickedem and soon caught up with him for a pleasant few km together into the control at St Ives.

I was feeling really good now. Only one more control at Great Easton and then the finish was in sight. I was stamped, fed and watered and back on the road within 30 mins or so. I set off alone into the early evening after picking up some fresh AAs for my front light from the local Shell station. Leaving St Ives over the bridge I noticed 3 cyclists ahead and sprinted after them and asked to join them for some shared riding.

This was very pleasant section for me although I've read some people found it a bit of a killer - hilly with tired legs at the end of the day. I suppose it all depends on how much rest/food/fluid you've had as well as how your body and mind are holding together. The group grew as we were joined by quite a few others. I found I was stopping at the top of hills and and having to wait for others to catch up. So, while i'd been enjoying the company and chat when it got properly dark I decided to stop waiting and just go at my own pace.

I was soon flying down country lanes and powering up the other side. I was passing lots of slow moving groups of cyclists who by now could be seen for a mile or so ahead when the terrain allowed by virtue of their bike lights. I then almost had an off when I came to a nice descent and rise which i set off down at speed - my light picking out the way. A cyclist was at the bottom of the dip, weaving about and I shouted I was about to pass which I think caused him to wobble even more and so my gap began to close. I was doing about 45kph and there was no chance to brake in time and the gap was going to be very tight. I got thru without any collision and shouted a sorry over my shoulder. I resolved to be more careful for the rest of the section. I might be feeling fine but there were lots of slow and tired cyclists now and I needed to give them some courtesy.

After what seemed like no time at all i found my self passing thru Great Easton. My GPS track indicated i carry for a couple of km so I did and ended up on a dark unlit lane with church ahead of me. This was not what I was expecting. Rounding the next bend though I spied some lights and then two volunteers who started to clap me as I pulled into the control. This was a small communal hall, rather than the big schools I'd gotten used to. Time for some scran and lots to drink and then the final section to Loughton and the end of LEL. Just 45 km to cover and 6 hrs 45 mins to do it in. What could possibly go wrong?

12h 3m moving time, 11.6 mph average moving speed, 1867 ft ascent (Strava), Hewitt Chiltern

*28 September 2013 (C22)*
193.4 miles. Full Monty 300k Audax
Solo nocturnal ride of the permanent version of this Audax after finishing a run of night shifts in order to fit in my Century challenge and to complete a Super Randonneur series. Weather was OK but dark lanes at night were a bit boring and slow at times. Almost came a cropper when a badger ran out in front of me. Hard getting enough sustenance and fluids and deviated slightly into Shrewsbury for a stop at McDonalds (a story in itself at 04:00hrs on a Sunday morning!). 

15h 0m moving time, 12.9 mph average moving speed, 5399 ft ascent (Strava), Hewitt Chiltern


----------



## Norry1 (14 Dec 2013)

*13th December 2013
*I set my compass to North West and followed my nose. Forecast was heavy rain all day. Luckily, it waited until I'd done 55 miles before it started. Quite warm for mid-December. Still, got it done  

101.1 miles: Moving Average 15.2 mph. Moving Time 6hrs 39mins 19secs

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/415273666 

4,692 feet of climbing. Cannondale CaadX 105

Mods, please add to my main post


----------



## ianrauk (14 Dec 2013)

That's it.. job done. Congratulations to all those that finished the challenge. It was a tougher then normal year for 100 mile rides I think, especially at the beginning of the year. Sorry to those riders that for various reasons were unable to complete the challenge. But 2014 is round the corner.  


See you during the 2014 challenge...


----------

